# Alpine INE-957HD please rate it..



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My title really isn't a fair question as its too broad of a topic. But rather then go into the pros and the cons, I just want to simply know if you own it if you would buy it again or run over it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If you plan to use it's digital output then my answer is "I love it".

If you don't plan to use it's digital output then my answer is "it's nice, but I'd shop around".

The fact that it does digital over all sources was the selling feature to me. I don't use BT for calls (though, I do for streaming music) and I haven't once used the navigation. In many ways it really is just another headunit, but the clear separation is the digital output feature. That to me was worth the extra cash and I'd no doubt run it (or future alpine products with this feature) again.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well that's good news as fortunately for me my system is " all digital output" . I agre I don't use my radio's Bluetooth nor do I use its navi because well it just sucks lol. Thank you very kindly for responding to my post.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

This unit looks really interesting. In it's details it says it can connect to the H800 directly, anyone know if it actually will power on the unit or do you still need the RUx C800 to actually power the H800 on?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rdubbs said:


> This unit looks really interesting. In it's details it says it can connect to the H800 directly, anyone know if it actually will power on the unit or do you still need the RUx C800 to actually power the H800 on?



You'll need the RUX. This unit does not have AI-net and would need the RUX for volume control and tell the h800 to turn on.

A buddy of mine has this HU with the H800 and the RUX and is being professionally installed in his vehicle. One of the things as I understand that makes the integration between this HU and the H800 an advantage over other processors is the navi voice prompts of the alpine is not transmitted digitally (I'll let others confirm that actually have it). So the h800 can take both RCA and optical from this HU, and there's a separate navi wire that can be connected between the HU and the h800 that essentially acts as a trigger. So when you are using navi on the HU and voice prompts are happening, it triggers the h800 to use the analog input. Otherwise, everything else can be transmitted via toslink.

Plus, the volume knob on the RUX is much nicer to use than the tiny little buttons on the HU.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Yes, you have a single rca for the navi voice . Separate over the optical. You can also choose the voice either male of female, level and on off feature. This has to be done via lap top. I do indeed use the nav section of the 957HD. Very nice features, not only is it 3 dimensional, it will also set the sun at dawn and dusk. Very trick nav. Night skyline of Atlanta in the back ground . 
Also like the fact that the 957 submits the audio adjustments to the 800 when external processor has been chosen. This is my first Alpine kit and I am sold on Alpine now.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Stop torturuing me as here I've got two nib single din Alpines ready to go in, and now you've got me ready to place an order for this to keep the dd look alive.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Will the alpine optical go into the mosconi 6-8?


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

This unit is the same as the x008u but smaller right?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundqdoug (Jul 1, 2008)

I use it in my FJ and I dig it, granted I've used solely Alpine stuff for 15 or so years now. Where this one excels, and as previously mentioned, the optical out. I do like my INES920 more for a few reasons, merely OCD related stuff, and if it had digital out, I would've used it in both cars...just my 2cents.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any other users or anyone else with knowledge of this ?


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

mark620 said:


> Will the alpine optical go into the mosconi 6-8?


yep


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So if you currently owned an INA-W910 and had a chance to acquire this, would you? Don't let the cost come into play, I just want to know that I'm gaining from this move...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Captain Obvious "Steve W " has the 910 if I am not mistaken. You may want to shoot him a PM


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> So if you currently owned an INA-W910 and had a chance to acquire this, would you? Don't let the cost come into play, I just want to know that I'm gaining from this move...



I currently own a W910. I could upgrade to this but do not plan to. YMMV, but for me, the w910 integration to an h800 via AI-net is one the biggest advantages that I would lose and something I would not want to give up. My $0.02.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Richard how is your navi with this unit as mine is hit or miss it seems. Not that it's a deal breaker as I can easily grab a GPS. 

Also Steve runs a different head unit in his current system.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I never use the NAVI on the W910. I use Waze on my phone, hooked up to the W910 and voice prompts are routed thru the audio.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That is a great idea, let me grab that and add it to my phone.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I just use Google maps. I've never been happy with Waze. 

But yes, if you can and an H800 to a 910, do it. The difference between Ai-Net and optical in almost nonexistent. The major SQ jump or from RCA to Ai-Net. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm already running the Alpine C800 as well as the H800 and the optical fiber cable with my 910. Just wanted to see if I were going to gain anything by upgrading to the newer unit. By all accounts it would appear staying with the 910 with what I have added will do the trick. Thank you kindly gents for all of your input.


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Jun 18, 2012)

ErinH said:


> The fact that it does digital over all sources was the selling feature to me.


So all sources (radio, iPod, CD, BT calls etc) except navi are over the optical?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbhatia (Jun 17, 2011)

Gents, will the 957HD recognize lossless content like WAV and Apple Lossless on the iPod (Classic 160GB) and stream it via optical as well ?

I ask because on my W505 the iPod works with Ai-Net and on my JVC AVX 820 only WAV is streamed from the USB via optical (really slow interface) .. not the iPod .. looking for an upgrade to both.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If the iPod will play it, it will send it to the HU and it will be played. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks to the OP for this, I'm in the market for a HU for my truck and while I have a Mosconi 6to8 already. I was looking at this HU in addition to the H800 & C800. 

Now I need to weigh the 6to8 vs the H800, all said and done I want to try optical and to avoid having a number of long RCA runs. 

(back to searching)


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I've come to the conclusion that in order what I need, I have to stay with my 910. It allows me to use the hu/steering wheel functions to control volume as needed. This way I don't need to mess with my Rux controller knob to regulate the volume.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I wonder if the SWC would still work with a 957 connected to a C800. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> I wonder if the SWC would still work with a 957 connected to a C800.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only if the 957 is set to analog. If you want steering wheel control with a 957 via digital, an option would be via a 6to8 with spdif and the mini controller and a steering wheel module with ir AFAIK.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why would the output setting matter? All the SWC does is tell the HU what to do. I get that volume won't work because the C800 controls that exclusively now, but everything else should still work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

What I'm saying is if someone wants full control of volume, track, etc. with their steering wheel via optical thru the 957, the option I mentioned above should work AFAIK. I'm keeping my W910 to my H800 for very similar reasons as the OP in so much as I have everything at my fingertips via the steering wheel control. With the PAC module I'm using, I have been able to successfully map 9 buttons on my steering wheel to corresponding controls of my W910, a convenience that is hard to give up.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I must admit it's really hard to give that one touch down feature up as far as I am concerned. Again I don't use the navi nor the Bluetooth so I cant speak on those things. My boot up time is quick for me, and I have zero floor noise so that within itself makes me happy.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I have Bluetooth hands free from the W910 also mapped to steering wheel controls via the PAC module. I have very little reason to reach for the W910's touchscreen.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Convenience is where it's at. My BRZ doesn't have SWC. That sucks because the HU only has soft buttons for track up and down and I almost always have to press the screen twice. 
Dodge's 8.4" system is easily the best OEM system I've ever used. Too bad they removed any sort of official drive this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone else who would care to contribute to this ?


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a question. Since this is the same as the x008u which I will be using with optical to a 6-8. Do I have to run rca's to for the nav function to play over the speakers?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mark620 said:


> I have a question. Since this is the same as the x008u which I will be using with optical to a 6-8. Do I have to run rca's to for the nav function to play over the speakers?



Yes, and would need to manually switch to RCA as input on the 6to8 when using NAV. You would also need to run the RCAs to the H800 to get NAV voice prompts with the 957, but it is my understanding that it is all automatic with the inclusion of the NAV trigger that you can wire between the 957 and the H800.


----------



## BoostedGerman (Dec 5, 2014)

bringing a thread back from dead but figured cant hurt seeking help

Hello

Seeking help with HDMI help for the INEW957HD unit, We have tried the HDMI input for both Android(Samsung Galaxy S5 and Note 4), along with iPhone 5S and iPhone 6.. We can not get the HDMI icon to highlight, but the devices show charging.. We have tried powering from the USB input to both Apple HDMI unit and Samsung MHL adapter. We also tried with External power for the USB side of the devices..

We can connect a BluRay player directly with HDMI and icon Highlights.

Androids are running 4.4.4 and lollipop
both iPhones had newest updated software though

Benchmark Soundworks, if anyone like like to help us trouble shoot
7707539009


----------

